# No funciona mando puerta garaje



## jadife (Jun 28, 2018)

Hola después de cambiar piñón motor ropero de puerta garaje la puerta funciona desde la placa del motor pero no desde los mandos ni el pulsador de pared. Los mandos están sincronizados con el receptor inalámbrico pero la puerta no se abre ni con los mandos ni con el pulsador de pared. El cambio de piñón lo he hecho yo pues el presupuesto era de más de 200 euros y el piñón cuesta 35 €. Gracias


----------



## tiago (Jun 28, 2018)

¿Antes se abría bién desde el mando y el control de pared?
Probablemente alguna conexión se haya soltado o se haya reconexionado de forma errónea si se ha desmontado.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 28, 2018)

Bueno, primero que nada, es necesario saber que va en cada bornera de la central del porton, esa informaión la vas a obtener del manual de la central electrónica. Si no cuentas con él, puedes intentar buscarlo por internet a partir de la marca y modelo. Si aún asi tampoco logras conseguirlo puedes recurrir al lugar donde te instalaron el portón y pedir si te pueden dar una copia del manual.
Por otro lado lo que veo de las imagenes, es que no hay ningún cable que entre de afuera tanto en el receptor como en la central, proveniente del botón externo, lo cual me da la sensación que no está conectado.
Tambien veo que en la central hay 2 borneras libres, pero sin más datos es imposible saber donde está exactamente el problema.


----------



## jadife (Jun 29, 2018)

Si entra un cable desde fuera aparte del enchufe pongo foto.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 29, 2018)

Cuando apretas el botón del control remoto que tendría que accionar al receptor, se escucha un tic tic, que corresponde al accionamiento del rele del receptor que acciona a la central?


----------



## jadife (Jun 29, 2018)

Si se escucha el tic en el receptor inalámbrico pero solo si pulso el mando portátil si pulso el mando de pared no.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 29, 2018)

jadife dijo:


> Si se escucha el tic en el receptor inalámbrico pero solo si pulso el mando portátil si pulso el mando de pared no.


Pues si se escucha el tic en el receptor, entonces el problema esta o bien en el cableado que va de la salida del receptor a la central, o el cableado en la central esta conectado en borneras equivocadas, o el cableado no esta haciendo buen conectacto en las borneras, o que a veces pasa, al ajustar los tornillos de la bornera ocaciona que el pin que va soldado a la placa se desuelde de la misma. Verifica todo eso que te digo, luego vemos lo del pulsador externo.


----------



## jadife (Jun 30, 2018)

Ante todo muchísimas gracias por vuestro interés. Hoy Sábado me dedicaré a revisar con detenimiento el cableado. En cuanto a lo de revisar el interruptor límite de apertura creo que no lleva.

Lo curioso es que la luz de cortesía se queda siempre encendida


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 1, 2018)

jadife dijo:


> Ante todo muchísimas gracias por vuestro interés. Hoy Sábado me dedicaré a revisar con detenimiento el cableado. En cuanto a lo de revisar el interruptor límite de apertura creo que no lleva.
> 
> Lo curioso es que la luz de cortesía se queda siempre encendida


Ese tipo de portones no funciona por limites sino que por tiempo, por lo que te han dicho antes no se aplica aqui. Por otro lado según lo que comentas de que la luz de cortesia queda prendida, me dá mala espina la central. Algunas centrales la luz de cortesia prende cuando se abre el portón y se apaga cuando se cierra y otras se enciende cuando se abre el portón y se apaga luego de un cierto tiempo de haberse cerrado el portón, por lo general ese tiempo es programable. Pero si ya arranca la luz de cortesia prendida con el porton cerrado me da que pensar que la central esta dañada, y por eso no responde a los comandos externos.


----------



## jadife (Jul 3, 2018)

Muchas gracias de verdad por vuestro interés. Llamaré al técnico y contaré el resultado.


----------



## Gaschander (Jul 10, 2018)

Hola Jadife.
Cómo fue?
Por lo que leo en lo que comentás, el receptor exterior, funciona bien (se escucha el relé).

Por lo que  veo el motor es un motor de VCC, puedes asegurarte de si lo es, comprobando que salgan únicamente 2 cables del motor y no 3.
Para saber si no se jodió el motor, puedes con una fuente de 12V conectarlo a corriente directa y ver si se mueve.

Generalmente, los motores de puertas no funcionan cuando existe alguna entrada de seguridad que está activada.
En tu caso, encontrarás que entre los bornes N y T normalmente hay un contacto cerrado (un pulsador de parada de emergencia por ejemplo, o en su ausencia, un cable que una estos dos bornes). Si este contacto no está, es como tener el motor parado por emergencia y no se podrá poner en movimiento hasta que se restablezca el contacto. Asegúrate de que esté el contacto.
También, puede ser el contacto de la foto célula (si es que no se puede des habilitar y no está puenteado), aunque frente a la ausencia de este, no te dejaría cerrar pero si abrir (porqué la puerta corre peligro de choque solo durante el cierre

Si el contacto está, y te aseguraste de que el motor funcione, entonces el problema puede estar en la placa, en algún integrado que se encargue de gestionar las entradas de seguridad. Generalmente, si están en garantía te lo cambian, sino, te venden o reparan la placa.

Cuentame!
saludos


----------



## jadife (Jul 30, 2018)

Al final me lo miró un amigo electronico y rapidamente vio que le faltaba una resistencia minuscula , que se habría saltado al desmontar el motor para cambiar el piñon, y me puso una y funcionando. Gracias


----------

